# WiFi / Drivers or kernel problem

## loxa

Hello everyone!

I'm having a strange issue with my Gentoo (2.6.39-r3) on my HP G62-130EV. 

The wireless adapter does not get recognized because the drivers aren't available within the menuconfig thingy when I'm compiling the kernel.

I can only see the following ones:

```

< > Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 network Connection

< > Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

< > Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlagn)

< > Intel Wireless WiFi 4695AGN (iwl4965)
```

... and a few others (I tried enabling them all), but I do not see anywhere the 5000AGN which is the one that I need for mine.

(Here's the one I have:  http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/wireless/1000/)

Wireless works in Windows 7, and shows up in lspci correctly. No wireless adapters show up in ifconfig -a or iwconfig.

I've also tried 

```
emerge -av net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode 
```

 just in case with no luck.

FYI: when I press F12 the amber light of the WiFi does become white, which signifies that the adapter is turned on.

Any help/suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance!!!   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -v

# lspci -n

```

Also, your driver is inside this option :  Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlagn)

----------

